

Show HN: A simple improvement to searching CL - smallegan
http://www.searchclad.com

======
smallegan
My buddy created this to allow easily switching between the various cities in
a given state while keeping your query. I like how it stays out of the way yet
provides a pretty useful feature. Some of the others I've seen will search
everything at once but the user interface always seems to suffer.

